# Anzahl Zeichen



## wachteldonk (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich mit Linux  di eAnzahl Zeichen in allen Dateien in einem ORdner und dessen Unterordner?

Das habe ich versucht aber liefert nru zwischenergebnisse pro Ordner. ich brauche eine Gesamtzahl


 find <verzeichnis> -type f | xargs wc -l


----------



## deepthroat (30. Oktober 2007)

Hi.

Versuch's mal so
	
	
	



```
find <dir> -type f -exec cat '{}' \; | wc -c
```
Gruß


----------

